# Miui dead?



## NoPantsHero (Jan 11, 2012)

I haven't seen a single dev working on miui for a som time now. Mms is all that was left for the v5 and v4 was close as well. I understand the RIL issue was huge. Running cm7 with miui launcher and milocker causes issues in the long run and its still just not the same.

Just didn't know if any dev was actually still working on it. Or if people had scared them all off









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## havy15 (Oct 11, 2011)

most of the people that were on here bashed on dv on the thunderbolt and pissed him off he was like one of the only ones that was actaully working on it and hes gone people just have no damn patience


----------



## NoPantsHero (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah I remember the thread. Was distasteful. I remember thunderstick was working on it at a point. Dunno what happened to him. Dv is completely done with it I think. People are ignorant









Not having miui is sadly making me want a new phone lol. Such a clean rom

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

You guys may see something within a week or so









Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

NoPantsHero said:


> Yeah I remember the thread. Was distasteful. I remember thunderstick was working on it at a point. Dunno what happened to him. Dv is completely done with it I think. People are ignorant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well when you post a thread of a rom release you might want to make sure you have your ducks in a row before hitting that send button. WHat DV got was his own doing. Nothing more and nothing less. If he had family problems or job issues then take care of that first. He cause the last fiasco and got what he deserved.


----------



## NoPantsHero (Jan 11, 2012)

Dark Jedi said:


> You guys may see something within a week or so
> 
> Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


 you sir.... intrigue me. And excite me.

Whatchu know?!









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Let's just say. I know some people. And you may have yourself a new rom soon

Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


----------



## NoPantsHero (Jan 11, 2012)

*Sits patiently* ty sir

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

NoPantsHero said:


> *Sits patiently* ty sir
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


No problem my man lol. It's well worth the wait. Trust me 

Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

NickxxSfk said:


> No problem my man lol. It's well worth the wait. Trust me
> 
> Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


Well I guess I can seat unpatiently since I now have a bionic. Lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullfrog (Nov 23, 2011)

NickxxSfk said:


> You guys may see something within a week or so
> 
> Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


Wow! Best need I have heard in a while! I have playing with the MIUI MiCode PatchRom trying to get something working, but no luck yet. I will be so excited to see this!


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Now remember its just GB. No ics. I can't be that good. Haha

Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


----------



## evolution (Oct 6, 2011)

Ah the old miui thunderbolt.... how I remember those days. It was like chasing a rainbow, you just never got to the end. 
In dv defense he did stick with that for a long time. I don't think he ever really knew what he was doing but his determination got others involved that did ( the guys from bamf). In the end the ril was worked out, data was a go, and I had a from that was good enough to be my DD.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullfrog (Nov 23, 2011)

NickxxSfk said:


> Now remember its just GB. No ics. I can't be that good. Haha
> 
> Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


That is not a problem. In fact, I could care less about ICS at this point. A solid gingerbread build will be perfect!

I hate that DivaVicious was wasting so much time on ICS. Anyone notice how his most recent thread here was a total hype post? He had the balls to post that crap, including a functional "donation" link, and a promise to post the build in a few hours? We never got the MIUI build, but that donation link was working for a few days. What a joke...

Anyway, I'm looking forward to some sincere efforts to get MIUI on the Thunderbolt.


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Well. I have a high opinion of DV and his work is the reason I've been able to get this far. Hopefully I can get data going and you all will have a fully functioning ROM  And no drama guys. Please? Lol

Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

NoPantsHero said:


> This is not a flame dv thread because we can. Topics shall stay on topic.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk
> 
> ...


How wasn't it on topic. I guess you forgot how he acted all childish and changed the title to vulgar comments with the same vulgarity in the posts. That's right everyone was just picking on him. Want to suck up to him? Go to his forum and continue to telling him how great he is and how he does no wrong. He isn't in here so let him fade away.

The op. Asked if miui was dead. I told him why DV isn't here. How more on topic can I be?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Anyone see DV's tweet ? 

Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

Ics is not even here for the bolt, and I'm already sick of hearing Ics and so much drama that comes with Ics.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## undroath2death (Aug 1, 2011)

NickxxSfk said:


> Anyone see DV's tweet ?
> 
> Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


quick question, DV says everything working...is mms still borked or whats up? either way this is exciting i just hope no one ruins it this time around...


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

undroath2death said:


> quick question, DV says everything working...is mms still borked or whats up? either way this is exciting i just hope no one ruins it this time around...


 Im not 100% sure yet, when data is a go we'll find out, I'm waiting on him for a session right now, this may be done and up by the end of the night! One BIG problem though, the base we have has effed up calling, you can only talk through speakerphone, otherwise it wont pick up your voice..


----------



## undroath2death (Aug 1, 2011)

NickxxSfk said:


> Im not 100% sure yet, when data is a go we'll find out, I'm waiting on him for a session right now, this may be done and up by the end of the night! One BIG problem though, the base we have has effed up calling, you can only talk through speakerphone, otherwise it wont pick up your voice..


ok cool, thanks for continuing with this. no matter what issues it still beats not having miui


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

If you want I can post a link to the booting no call. No SMS or data wifi only MIUI I have from the last week. See what you guys think so far?

Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


----------



## idumpedWebOS (Nov 23, 2011)

NickxxSfk said:


> If you want I can post a link to the booting no call. No SMS or data wifi only MIUI I have from the last week. See what you guys think so far?
> 
> Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


Just take the miui desire HD ROM and run it through the kitchen with cm7 as base.....boom miui with working wifi, but no data or calls. Took me fifteen minutes. Dv didn't get data working, eris has no battery got data working. if ya read his tutorial you can even fix data on that build you just kitchen ported. I dislike miui but if someone wants it that bad there's how. I don't think dv is a bad guy, but he certainly is not the miui God.


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

I refuse to run it through kitchen. I was actually told just last night I could do that. Lol. I just don't have time for the data stuff atm. Ill get to it soon though with some guidance

Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


----------



## idumpedWebOS (Nov 23, 2011)

The kitchen is great! May be the most useful tool for ROM tinkering I've ever seen.


----------



## Crewski (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm hooked....and completely agree that I could care less about ICS as long as the GB is fully functional. Only thing that has kept me away is the lack of MMS. I've tried to emulate MIUI, but its just not the same.


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

If you guys want the betas. Just follow me on Twitter @SfKDev. Not the one listed on my account

Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

Would be nice to have a fully functional MIUI. I gave up on DV a long time ago when he seemed to never fix anything and was calling people from XDA gay on Twitter. Thunderstick is still working on his version. He posts updates occasionally in the thread on XDA.

Sent from my Liquid Thunderbolt


----------



## Bullfrog (Nov 23, 2011)

Downloading now. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

havy15 said:


> most of the people that were on here bashed on dv on the thunderbolt and pissed him off he was like one of the only ones that was actaully working on it and hes gone people just have no damn patience


Not "most of the people", just a few a$$ holes ;-)

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

Bullfrog said:


> That is not a problem. In fact, I could care less about ICS at this point. A solid gingerbread build will be perfect!
> 
> I hate that DivaVicious was wasting so much time on ICS. Anyone notice how his most recent thread here was a total hype post? He had the balls to post that crap, including a functional "donation" link, and a promise to post the build in a few hours? We never got the MIUI build, but that donation link was working for a few days. What a joke...
> 
> Anyway, I'm looking forward to some sincere efforts to get MIUI on the Thunderbolt.


DON'T YOU PEOPLE EVER STOP???

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## Bullfrog (Nov 23, 2011)

Loaded up the beta from the link on your new twitter. Solid build! Everything ran great, with the exception of data as you noted. Audio recorder didn't work work, most likely due to the issue regarding phone calls requiring speakerphone as you mentioned previously.

Otherwise, no force closes or anything of that sort. I appreciate that you left everything stock. No added apps, none of your personal favorites replacing stock apps, or anything of that sort. I love it!


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah I'm keeping this all stock miui. Data should be a go by the weekend or this weekend. This beta is different than the one I mention. This has absolutley no phone calls. The other does. I gotta figure the files out for that. Glad it runs well for ya.

Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


----------



## morrowa2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Those still attacking DV... please stop beating a dead horse. Those still head over heels in love with him... please stop defending him as if he's God. Those still working on getting a fully functioning MIUI on the thunderbolt... please proceed.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

morrowa2 said:


> Those still attacking DV... please stop beating a dead horse. Those still head over heels in love with him... please stop defending him as if he's God. Those still working on getting a fully functioning MIUI on the thunderbolt... please proceed.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


 Will do









Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


----------



## morrowa2 (Aug 4, 2011)

NickxxSfk said:


> Will do
> 
> Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


Thank You!

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

sgtguthrie said:


> Not "most of the people", just a few a$$ holes ;-)
> 
> sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


Rather be an asshole than an ass kisser. Better wipe your lips.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> Rather be an asshole than an ass kisser. Better wipe your lips.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


 that's a bit harsh don't cha think?

Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Why beat up on DV? He has invested what must be a huge amount of work and time into both ics and miui. I want to see miui, and on an unrelated note, anthrax too. Gotta be patient.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## Kronofile (Aug 6, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> Why beat up on DV? He has invested what must be a huge amount of work and time into both ics and miui. I want to see miui, and on an unrelated note, anthrax too. Gotta be patient.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


I think auto correct just landed you on the no-fly list!

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> Why beat up on DV? He has invested what must be a huge amount of work and time into both ics and miui. I want to see miui, and on an unrelated note, anthrax too. Gotta be patient.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


I agree, I ran his miui for the gnex for a while and it was pure butter. I'm sure he'll deliver for the the tbolt too

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## idumpedWebOS (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm sorry bashing is in fact inappropriate. However I don't like pan handlers. If you followed miui.us forum he was stumped on data for a really long time until eris fixed it for him. Eris is the port "God". the guy is great for bringing us miui but if ya have talked to him he's really full of himself which is very unfounded considering the lack of actual breakthrough he really made.

Dv:"I am miui!!!"


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah. I got DVs guidance who got his from eris. And if needed ill try and get a hold of either for help. I take no credit of anything. And if DV wants to act however let him. He deserves it. He got us Miui whether it was through eris or not. He made the attempt and out of all of the tbolt miui roms. His succeeded. But lets stay on topic. Nobody should bash anybody on here. You don't HAVE to donate and a lot of devs do this for free. Including myself. So be grateful they even make roms and publicly release them. That's just my opinion.

Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeah he can do good work but that's no reason to let him act like an ass. He has promised a lot of stuff and lied about having data working on ics. So no his bad cancel out the good he does. He is nothing more than a punk and with people kissing his butt he will never change.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## morrowa2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Raise your hand if you're sick of hearing about DV?

Let's just enjoy the fact that somebody is still working on this project.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## tm24fan8 (Aug 1, 2011)

*raises hand*

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

*raises both hands*


----------



## BooMaLiCiOuS (Aug 3, 2011)

Dont mind me.... *raises hand*

Thanks for keeping Miui alive. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Again, why is everyone so focused on bashing? I'm just excited for the release of Nick's miui, huge and great news!
Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## marieke (Jul 26, 2011)

idumpedWebOS said:


> Just take the miui desire HD ROM and run it through the kitchen with cm7 as base.....boom miui with working wifi, but no data or calls. Took me fifteen minutes. Dv didn't get data working, eris has no battery got data working. if ya read his tutorial you can even fix data on that build you just kitchen ported. I dislike miui but if someone wants it that bad there's how. I don't think dv is a bad guy, but he certainly is not the miui God.


EXACTLY. Now if we could only trick Eris into fixing mms...


----------



## marieke (Jul 26, 2011)

BooMaLiCiOuS said:


> Dont mind me.... *raises hand*
> 
> Thanks for keeping Miui alive.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


This too


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Not to bitch but if this is so easy. Why don't you do it?

Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


----------



## marieke (Jul 26, 2011)

NickxxSfk said:


> Not to bitch but if this is so easy. Why don't you do it?
> 
> Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


My quoting was more to say "Dv isss a nice guy, however... Eris did in 6hrs what DV couldn't do in 6mo... His arrogance was a bit unfounded. We might have never had MIUI w out Eris. Not only DV. "

I know that you work w DV and he seems like a truly sweet guy on a personal level.

As far as any of it being easy... I saw Eris's reply to DV when he (Eris) figured out what was up w mms. Needless to say, I was joking about him fixing it. (Not that he couldn't ... But pretty sure he wouldn't.)

We know it's not easy, so do appreciate anyone keeping it going.


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

marieke said:


> My quoting was more to say "Dv isss a nice guy, however... Eris did in 6hrs what DV couldn't do in 6mo... His arrogance was a bit unfounded. We might have never had MIUI w out Eris. Not only DV. "
> 
> I know that you work w DV and he seems like a truly sweet guy on a personal level.
> 
> ...


Sorry I took that the wrong way. MMS will be on my list of things to get done once I can get someone to reply and help me finish data lol. There's not much holding up the show at this point

Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


----------



## marieke (Jul 26, 2011)

NickxxSfk said:


> Sorry I took that the wrong way. MMS will be on my list of things to get done once I can get someone to reply and help me finish data lol. There's not much holding up the show at this point
> 
> Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


... That would be awesome.


----------



## droid future (Jul 25, 2011)

NickxxSfk said:


> Sorry I took that the wrong way. MMS will be on my list of things to get done once I can get someone to reply and help me finish data lol. There's not much holding up the show at this point
> 
> Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


I really appreciate the work you are doing. I've tried all your roms and they all have worked very well. Thank you for your continued support. Out of curiosity what is your current DD rom Nick?

Sent from my rabbit hole using my carrotbolt.


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

droid future said:


> I really appreciate the work you are doing. I've tried all your roms and they all have worked very well. Thank you for your continued support. Out of curiosity what is your current DD rom Nick?
> 
> Sent from my rabbit hole using my carrotbolt.


Honestly? I switch between Protekks CM7, Eternity, and any of my own on a daily basis. I'm a crack flasher. It's why I started developing ;-) But currently its son of a bliss with the icsbliss theme

Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


----------



## droid future (Jul 25, 2011)

NickxxSfk said:


> Honestly? I switch between Protekks CM7, Eternity, and any of my own on a daily basis. I'm a crack flasher. It's why I started developing ;-) But currently its son of a bliss with the icsbliss theme
> 
> Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


That's my next Rom to flash. I've run it a few times already and really like it. Currently running Brickcity Rom by R3Ds.

Sent from my rabbit hole using my carrotbolt.


----------



## Bullfrog (Nov 23, 2011)

I apologize if my previous comments sent things off topic. I didn't intend for that to happen.

I do appreciate all the devs for their awesome work and resources they give to make Android the most awesome mobile OS on the planet.

Thanks Nick for working to bring MIUI to the ThunderBolt!


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Bullfrog said:


> I apologize if my previous comments sent things off topic. I didn't intend for that to happen.
> 
> I do appreciate all the devs for their awesome work and resources they give to make Android the most awesome mobile OS on the planet.
> 
> Thanks Nick for working to bring MIUI to the ThunderBolt!


It's all good! And you're welcome. I'm trying my absolutehardest to get progress without DV as he seems to be busy these past few days. Eris won't help anyone anymore as apparently he's helped too much and its repetitive. So I'd rather not bother him. I'm trying guys!

Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


----------



## elmer1500 (Oct 7, 2011)

What about the help of Thunderstick? I and thanks for continuing work on Miui.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## paulsg63 (Jul 20, 2011)

I went through all the posts in this thread, maybe I missed it. But, is there a thread started for this ROM yet?

Thanks for all the work on this!! Can't wait!!


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

paulsg63 said:


> I went through all the posts in this thread, maybe I missed it. But, is there a thread started for this ROM yet?
> 
> Thanks for all the work on this!! Can't wait!!


I think Nick posted something on his twitter. He is still working on data for it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

I haven't started a thread yet. I can if you guys would like. And I messaged Thunderstick. He didn't answer yet

Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


----------



## paulsg63 (Jul 20, 2011)

NickxxSfk said:


> I haven't started a thread yet. I can if you guys would like. And I messaged Thunderstick. He didn't answer yet
> 
> Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


Very good.. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Thread posted.

Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Ok i hate to bring back the whole Droidvicious thing b/c it was sooo 1.5 pages ago, and i my be lte to the party to this one, but i feel obligated to say a few things:

1) While its true that Eris was the one who to the data to connect, Paullie did do a lot of the work when it came to various things throughout the ROM, including part of the RIL.

2) Some of the comments I've seen in this thread are distasteful to say the least. Paullie is a good dev, not just some guy who just decided to throw together some crappy MIUI rom. Sure it took a while to get the RIL working, but such is life. He wasnt a dev when he first came in, but through months of work, no matter the amount of help, I can honestly say that he is a good dev.

3) I am not kissing DV's ass, but as a member of team Vicious and good friend of DV's, i cant sit here and hear that he left you tb guys because he thought all of you guys were assholes, and then you guys coming back and spreading wrong info, meanwhile you were probably the same people posting in his thread 10 times a day telling him how great he was. Seriously, i expected more out of the Tbolt community.

4) DV isnt as stuck up as you think he is. He is probably the nicest guy you'll ever talk to. (at least in android) He never puts himself first and h is always ready to lend a helping hand. H doesnt do it for the donations or fame, he does it because he wants to. Sure, his "I am MIUI" can be misconstrued, but i am here to tell you that that is not his persona. Believe me, I am probably more stuck up than DV, and i barely say 2 words both in Android and beyond, so you can imagine that Paullie isnt stuck up at all.

5) I dont post that much on forums anymore, but when i do, I try to say something meaningful (sounds like the old meme!). I hope all of you other TB users can learn to do the same. Mind you, I love when people speak their minds, but there comes a time when factual becomes opinionated and opinionated becomes talking out of your ass. Not saying that anyone in this thread is talking out of their ass, but i happens to the best of us. Just remember: the devs owe you nothing and you do this for you own pleasure.

6) With that being said, i wish Nick luck with getting his MIUI port of the ground. Just make sure you have your Smali Hat on and be ready for code induced pain followed by a great feeling of accomplishment when you get it all working.


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

If I could like your post on tapatalk I would. Thanks for this. And thank you for the good luck wishes

Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

NickxxSfk said:


> If I could like your post on tapatalk I would. Thanks for this. And thank you for the good luck wishes
> 
> Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


Off topic, but why CAN'T we like posts with Tapatalk here? It works at XDA so it should be rather easy to implement here at RootzWiki.

Sent from my Liquid Thunderbolt


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> Ok i hate to bring back the whole Droidvicious thing b/c it was sooo 1.5 pages ago, and i my be lte to the party to this one, but i feel obligated to say a few things:
> 
> 1) While its true that Eris was the one who to the data to connect, Paullie did do a lot of the work when it came to various things throughout the ROM, including part of the RIL.
> 
> ...


All which I will say to this is. I let a mans words speak for him and well lets just say his was pretty poor. This isn't the first time the diva has had a melt down. His last thread said it all in the end and shown him for what he really is. A childish little brat. I remember one dev asked him for help and he basically told him fuck off. Dv is nothing but drama and looking to be the center of attention.

Now we have you coming in here trying to show your leader I will defend you. I am sure he bitches about why his team didn't come to his aid. Maybe you should of kept with your ways and not posted as all you did was stir the pot and beat a dead horse even more. I don't expect a damn thing from him or think he owes me Jack shit. Hell people was bitching about his drama queen attitude not what they think he owes them. Now we have to endure about 3 more pages of this drama queen all because of you. His last thread when he went bridezillia I was one that reported his thread and how vulgar he got. I think he should of gotten banned for that. As we all know if he wasn't a dev his ass would of been banned. This favoritism with devs needs to stop and give some of the drama queens like dv a wake up call.

So go back to your forum and tell the drama queen how you told us all off real good so he praises you. You feed that huge ego of his. Maybe he should watch how Nick acts in the forum. That is how a real dev should act. he shows he isn't better than anyone else.

Yeah dv miui rom was ok but they werent great by a long shot.

Sent from the hand of Zeus


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> All which I will say to this is. I let a mans words speak for him and well lets just say his was pretty poor. This isn't the first time the diva has had a melt down. His last thread said it all in the end and shown him for what he really is. A childish little brat. I remember one dev asked him for help and he basically told him fuck off. Dv is nothing but drama and looking to be the center of attention.
> 
> Now we have you coming in here trying to show your leader I will defend you. I am sure he bitches about why his team didn't come to his aid. Maybe you should of kept with your ways and not posted as all you did was stir the pot and beat a dead horse even more. I don't expect a damn thing from him or think he owes me Jack shit. Hell people was bitching about his drama queen attitude not what they think he owes them. Now we have to endure about 3 more pages of this drama queen all because of you. His last thread when he went bridezillia I was one that reported his thread and how vulgar he got. I think he should of gotten banned for that. As we all know if he wasn't a dev his ass would of been banned. This favoritism with devs needs to stop and give some of the drama queens like dv a wake up call.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the compliment. But like I said. I wouldn't even be here without DV. (On Roots that is)

Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Mods? Could you shut this down somehow? I'd rather not see another debate over DV. Its just a waste of time

Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


----------



## DroidVicious (Jul 12, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> All which I will say to this is. I let a mans words speak for him and well lets just say his was pretty poor. This isn't the first time the diva has had a melt down. His last thread said it all in the end and shown him for what he really is. A childish little brat. I remember one dev asked him for help and he basically told him fuck off. Dv is nothing but drama and looking to be the center of attention.
> 
> Now we have you coming in here trying to show your leader I will defend you. I am sure he bitches about why his team didn't come to his aid. Maybe you should of kept with your ways and not posted as all you did was stir the pot and beat a dead horse even more. I don't expect a damn thing from him or think he owes me Jack shit. Hell people was bitching about his drama queen attitude not what they think he owes them. Now we have to endure about 3 more pages of this drama queen all because of you. His last thread when he went bridezillia I was one that reported his thread and how vulgar he got. I think he should of gotten banned for that. As we all know if he wasn't a dev his ass would of been banned. This favoritism with devs needs to stop and give some of the drama queens like dv a wake up call.
> 
> ...


Everybodies opinion on what is great is there own opinion. When I'm pushed I will push back regardless of who likes it or not. I also stated in the last thread specifically to poon and B to ban me. I don't care if I'm banned or not. I also don't care who really likes me or my work. I do work and that's it.. I also have never ever like you said "basically told another developer to fuck off" anyone who has come to me and asked me for any kind of help I try my best to help them. Ask Nick... He will tell you that I have been and am actively helping with Miui weekly ports and showing him how I do it and how to handle the smali work as well. That is one thing I don't do is turn somebody away that comes to me and asks me for help with anything.. I love to do this and live to help when I can because I have received great help.. But really it doesn't matter to me because I sincerely don't care what anybody says, thinks, posts, whatever.. Really it does not matter to me because I will do what I want when I want. I truly hate to even post in the forums now because it is so pointless. I prefer and enjoy more what I do now is build stuff and hand it out to my crew of people who have rode with me since the beginning and like what I do and I like to associate with.. Its better off that way. Maybe one day I'll return to posting stuff here again but it would really depend..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

DroidVicious said:


> Everybodies opinion on what is great is there own opinion. When I'm pushed I will push back regardless of who likes it or not. I also stated in the last thread specifically to poon and B to ban me. I don't care if I'm banned or not. I also don't care who really likes me or my work. I do work and that's it.. I also have never ever like you said "basically told another developer to fuck off" anyone who has come to me and asked me for any kind of help I try my best to help them. Ask Nick... He will tell you that I have been and am actively helping with Miui weekly ports and showing him how I do it and how to handle the smali work as well. That is one thing I don't do is turn somebody away that comes to me and asks me for help with anything.. I love to do this and live to help when I can because I have received great help.. But really it doesn't matter to me because I sincerely don't care what anybody says, thinks, posts, whatever.. Really it does not matter to me because I will do what I want when I want. I truly hate to even post in the forums now because it is so pointless. I prefer and enjoy more what I do now is build stuff and hand it out to my crew of people who have rode with me since the beginning and like what I do and I like to associate with.. Its better off that way. Maybe one day I'll return to posting stuff here again but it would really depend..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


This


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

NickxxSfk said:


> Mods? Could you shut this down somehow? I'd rather not see another debate over DV. Its just a waste of time
> 
> Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


This. Would love to have a MIUI thread that is only about MIUI.

Sent from my Liquid Thunderbolt


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Thread closed.


----------

